# Vinotemp 28 on sale for $179



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

at Target.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

cigarlvr said:


> at Target.


how much cheaper is this, then from how they were?
And are you sure its just not YOUR target, cause that is catching my eye, and my foot's a' tapping already!


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

I went to my local Target today and sadly I was informed that the Vino for 179.00 was on-line only. :BS Those Bastages.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

negncic said:


> I went to my local Target today and sadly I was informed that the Vino for 179.00 was on-line only. :BS Those Bastages.


ONLINE ONLY! lmao.. WOW.... and how much is shipping going to run us :mn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

SWEET!
My target store has them( says the link )

Click- Find in store- and try your luck :tu
http://www.target.com/Vinotemp-28-B...650?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:vinotemp&page=1


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

My target had them also, but for 199.00. when I told customer service that the web site had them for 179.00 I was told that was a web only special.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

negncic said:


> My target had them also, but for 199.00. when I told customer service that the web site had them for 179.00 I was told that was a web only special.


20 bucks isn't that bad. Not good either, but not bad.


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

You are right about the 20 bucks not being that bad. I think they were on sale recently for around 150. So I am going to wait it out.


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Good price if the shipping is free. As stated above, they normally run $199.00. Mine has provided excellent storage. I reccommend one to anyone who is looking increase their storage.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

i have seen em at target for 109...hold out brutha!


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> i have seen em at target for 109...hold out brutha!


:tpd:

These are go on sale for $150 all the time


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Kojak said:


> :tpd:
> 
> These are go on sale for $150 all the time


Yup...I would wait for the $150 or below mark! Saves ya more money for the all important cigars to put in it!:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't get one the last time they were $150, so I am holding our for that price again and I will probably get two.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

was going to get one this week but decided to allocate the funds to something else. Next time they go on sale im definitly in for one.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

It is available "in store" at that price now if anybody is interested.
:tu


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

got mine.......LOVE IT, and i haven't even started filling it yet lol


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

I am waiting for a gift card I am getting for my birthday to buy the vinotemp 28 bottle wine cooler. The price at the store is $199.00, and I was also told that the $179.00 is web only as well. I asked if you could purchase it online and pickup at the store and that was a negative also. When I got home today I went to Target online, placed the vinotemp in the shopping cart until i got to the shipping part and it told me the total price was $230 something (I forget exactly) after shipping and tax.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone know how often these are on sale? If it goes for $150 at the B&M, I'm definetely in and thus stumbling down the slope even more


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Target has run them twice in the last six month's at $149. Open up a Target Credit card and get 10% off! :2


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Target has run them twice in the last six month's at $149. Open up a Target Credit card and get 10% off! :2


This is good to know. I am getting tired of looking at igloos and would like to get a nice setup. Guess I am going to start waiting and saving till they have it on special again. Just so hard to save when there are cigars to buy and bomb :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Check your local goodwill. I have got all of mine from the Simi Valley Goodwill for 40.00 each.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

wow time to start searching.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Smoked said:


> Check your local goodwill. I have got all of mine from the Simi Valley Goodwill for 40.00 each.


I would've never thought to look there... Guess I should try. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Check your local goodwill. I have got all of mine from the Simi Valley Goodwill for 40.00 each.


Simi Valley Goodwill doesn't count. LOL! I use to work in that city and troll the Goodwill off of Easy Street. There was some ridiculously good deals on stuff there that made you wonder "why the heck is it here?".

Like a large, barely used, pedistal, natural gas grill for just under $200. That when we looked up the info on it, it was a $3k item (or there abouts).


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I picked up 2 28-ct vinotemps last night from my local Target. Having a friend with a pickup would have been ideal, but the Subaru wagon worked just fine.

I cleaned them out and aired them and this morning they were odor free, so I set them up for 65* and let them stabilize. This afternoon I filled (and I mean filled) them both.

I picked up Spanish cedar from a local hobby store for only about $0.20 per square foot more than online (and no shipping, natch!). A friend has a wood working shop, so I'll turn the boards into shelves this weekend.

but now I have a 100 and a 55 quart cooler to think of uses for ... :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Photos please.

We like p0rn. :ss

Al



vstrommark said:


> I picked up 2 28-ct vinotemps last night from my local Target. Having a friend with a pickup would have been ideal, but the Subaru wagon worked just fine.
> 
> I cleaned them out and aired them and this morning they were odor free, so I set them up for 65* and let them stabilize. This afternoon I filled (and I mean filled) them both.
> 
> ...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Photos please.
> 
> We like p0rn. :ss
> 
> Al


:tpd: Sounds like a tease:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Photos please.
> 
> We like p0rn. :ss
> 
> Al


They're coming. Probably Saturday.


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jan 23, 2008)

I picked one up on Saturday. I need some more beads and some cedar trays and I'll be set.

If anybody has the following empty boxes, I could surely use them.

LFD Coronade Double Corona
RP 1990 Toro
AF Chateau Fuente
Torano Encore


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Photos please.
> 
> We like p0rn. :ss
> 
> Al


Here you go Al










I need another one for the leftovers now.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Here you go Al
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not entirely certain my measly cigars from the Newbie Trade are worthy of this!


----------

